# Try this method for cooking sheepshead next



## Dominion (Jul 27, 2016)

Thought I would share this excellent way to cook sheepshead. Very minimal effort required.

Get out your propane cooker and put a cast iron skillet on top. Turn the heat on full blast for 5 minutes. Get the pot to a soft white center. The hotter the better. And nothing in it.

Put sheepshead fillets in a glass pyrex and soak in a little oil or butter. Sprinkle with cajun seasoning or something similar (I've used Tony Chachere's, Old Bay, Blackening, etc.).

Drop fish in dry skillet and let cook until fish changes colors to a off white half way through. Takes about 2 minutes. Flip over for another minute and you are done. 3-4 minutes max. Make sure the fish is separating in layers before you remove.

Don't try this inside either, this will smoke you out! 

Been there 

By far my favorite way to cook sheepshead.


----------



## Day trip (Jul 27, 2016)

Blackened is my favorite on all fish but what about that concoction to the left?  Black beans, bell pepper, maybe mango?  I want that recipe, it would set off blackened sheepshead just right.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks very tasty just need another fillet or two on that plate. Me likem sheephead!


----------



## Dominion (Jul 29, 2016)

Day trip said:


> Blackened is my favorite on all fish but what about that concoction to the left?  Black beans, bell pepper, maybe mango?  I want that recipe, it would set off blackened sheepshead just right.



I just mix the following: Mango, cilantro, basil, lime juice to taste, red bell pepper, green bell pepper, seasoned black beans, put all that over a bed of quinoa.


----------



## GLS (Jul 30, 2016)

Good account of how to do it.  I put a cast iron skillet on my gas grill and turn up the heat as hot as it gets and close the cover.  When pan starts smoking after about 20 minutes, I add the fish.  I coat the filets with olive oil and liberally cover with this seasoning.  Best I've used and is available at Fresh Market and other stores with House products:


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 30, 2016)

GLS said:


> Good account of how to do it.  I put a cast iron skillet on my gas grill and turn up the heat as hot as it gets and close the cover.  When pan starts smoking after about 20 minutes, I add the fish.  I coat the filets with olive oil and liberally cover with this seasoning.  Best I've used and is available at Fresh Market and other stores with House products:



I will have to pick up some of this and try


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 30, 2016)

I love blackened fish too, but I have found that you don't need to get the pan white-hot to get great results. I care too much about my cast iron to heat it up to near-melting, seasoning-destroying temps. 

Try making some "mango salsa" with some good Georgia or SC freestone peaches instead of mango sometime. Much better than the tropical wannabe peaches.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 30, 2016)

My mother in law will take sheepshead and wrap it in cheesecloth. She then boils it in a crab boil and uses it to make something similar to a crab cake. Fantastic stuff!!


----------



## GLS (Jul 30, 2016)

We use a lot of cast iron in our kitchen.  My "go to" pan for blackening is my great grandmother's 10" no name pan.  I have tried using the pan on a crab pot burner, but that gets too hot for good blackening.  I've found my gas grill to be about right.  The reason meat doesn't stick to high heat while blackening is the meat is separated from the metal by a rapidly developing vapor barrier of steam or so I've read.  Despite not allowing the pan to get white hot, the bottom loses seasoning which is easily refreshed with a wiping of olive oil.  There seems to be a resurgence of cast iron cooking and technology with high quality pans being made today that exceed the quality of Lodge.  Not knocking Lodge as I have some that work fine.  However, the old pans' surfaces were more polished and smoother than cheaper pans made today.  A smooth, seasoned pan is a non-stick pan. Good used pans can be found on 
Ebay. 
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/29/dining/cast-iron-skillet-finex-field-company.html


----------

